

How Dynamic Programming Controls US Currency - habosa
http://samuelstern.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/dynamic-programming-and-us-currency/

======
habosa
I was doing some homework for my algorithms class and the change-making
problem came up. I couldn't imagine how the greedy algorithm could fail, but
then I realized my mind was biased by a life of US Currency (and other 1-2-5
currencies). I thought the insight was interesting so I wrote up this blog
post. Feel free to comment or email me with corrections or suggestions.

